# Sichere Entlüften ?



## JesperMP (30 Mai 2011)

Hallo.

Auf eine Maschine gibt es mehrere zum Teil grosse Pneumatische Aktuatoren.
Die Aktuatoren bewegen Maschinen-Teile die schwere Verletzungen verursachen können (Amputation).
Es gibt Inspektions-Türe mit Überwachung.

Muss die Zuluft automatisch entlüftet werden wenn jemand ein Tür öffnet ? (Ich vermute ja).
Wenn ja, muss spezielle Ventile für diesen Zweck verwendet werden ? (Ich vermute ja).
Ich glaube es ist notwendig mit dobbelte PN Ventile mit Rückführung - in Prinzip dasselbe als hätte man zwei Schütze vor eine E-Motor.
Kennt jemand von Lieferanten für solche Sicherheits-PN-Ventile ?

Ich wäre sehr dankbar für jeden Information oder Erfahrung zu diesen Thema.


----------



## Tommi (30 Mai 2011)

Hallo Jesper,

Du vermutest richtig! Es gilt grundsätzlich das Gleiche wie in der
Elektrotechnik.

Fa. Festo hat eine Broschüre "Leitfaden Sicherheitstechnik".
Da sind Beispielschaltungen drin.

Den gibt es leider nicht online, man muss ihn bestellen.

http://www.festo.com/cms/de_de/Leitfaden_Sicherheitstechnik.htm 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## JesperMP (30 Mai 2011)

Hallo Tommi.

Hat Festo Ventile geeignet für Sichere entlüften ?
Ich finde nichts darüber in Festo Katalog.


----------



## Tommi (30 Mai 2011)

Hallo Jesper,

ja, haben sie. die stehen eben in diesem Leitfaden. Ich bestelle selbst aber
keine Pneumatik, deswegen weiß ich nicht, wo sie in den Katalogen stehen.

Frag mal bei Festo nach, das sichere Entlüftungsventil heißt *MS-6-SV*.

Ich kann Dir heute abend von zuhause aus dem Leitfaden etwas zumailen, wenn du mir per PN Deine E-Mail Adresse gibst. 

Jetzt aus dem Büro kann ich das leider nicht.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## JesperMP (30 Mai 2011)

Hallo Tommi.

Auf den Website wozu du gelinkt hast, gibt es oben rechts ein link:
http://www.festo.com/PDF_Flip/ch/safety/de/index.html
Ist dies was du meinst ?
Sieht gut aus. Ich lese es gerade.

Auf Seite 21 und 23 gibt es die MS6-SV.
Hat diese Ventil eine interne Überwachung von die Rückführung ?
Sonnst verstehe ich nicht wie alle Fehler erkannt werden können.

Nochmals danke !


----------



## Tommi (30 Mai 2011)

Hallo Jesper,

na sowas, ist ja doch mittlerweile online.
Man lernt in diesem Forum ständig dazu! :s12:

Siehe Seite 58/59.

Einsatzerfahrung habe ich auch noch nicht.

Viel Erfolg. :s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## JesperMP (30 Mai 2011)

Ich werde mich in Verbindung mit Festo stellen.
Dank deiner Link bin ich etwas vorbereitet.


----------



## Safety (30 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
  also dieses Ventil ist ein eigensicheres Bauteil mit entsprechender Überwachung also da muss man keine Rückführung benutzen. Aber man muss sich genau an das Datenblatt Betriebsanleitung halten und lest bitte genau was da steht. Ich habe diese Lösung schon mit vielen Kunden benutzt.
  Und man muss bedenken man nimmt dem System die Kraft auch der B10d Wert ist 500.000 der angegebene PLe bezieht sich darauf.


----------



## JesperMP (30 Mai 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> der B10d Wert ist 500.000


Für meine Anwendung kein Problem.


----------



## det (30 Mai 2011)

Hallo Jesper,

such mal nach Pressensicherheitsventil. Die Hersteller könnten dir evt. auch helfen. Z.B. Ortlinghaus, Norgren, Rose etc.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Tommi (30 Mai 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> man nimmt dem System die Kraft


 
Hallo Dieter,

heißt das weniger Durchflussmenge?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (30 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wir verwenden für sicherheitsrelevante Pneumatikschaltungen z.Zt. dieses Ventil mit Stellungsabfrage als "Hauptventil" oder "redundantem" Ventil.

Typ: MDH-5/2-D-1-FR-S-C-SA

Und zwar in Verbindung mit 5/3-Wege Arbeitsventilen, je nach Anwendung "entlüftet" oder "geblockt".

Bei Entlüftung die "langsame Einschaltbelüftung" nicht vergessen.

Mit der Einführung der DIN EN ISO 13849 haben jetzt ja auch die Pneumatikfirmen ernsthaft begonnen, sich des Themas zu widmen. 
(siehe obige Links.)

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## Safety (30 Mai 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
  ich meinte damit dass die komplette Luft aus dem System geleitet wird und dies ist die Sicherheitsfunktion. Bedeutet gehobene Lasten usw. muss man beachten auch Restdrücke im System können ein Problem sein z.B. bei Ventilen mit Mittelstellung geschlossen. Aber mit solch einer Lösung kann man sehr viele Gefährdungen mit nur einem Bauteil erschlagen und man hat auch nur einen Aktor in der SF. Festo hat da schon länger Lösungen.
Wichtig sind die CCF Betrachtungen also den richtigen Filter und auch die Angaben im Datenblatt bzw. Betriebsanleitung einhalten.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (31 Mai 2011)

Wir haben eigentlich 4 Varianten für das Entlüften
1) Nur Festo HEE Zuschaltventil der Wartungseinheit, Test mit Druckschalter + Wegschalten der Schaltspannungen aller Ventile (bei geringer Gefährdung so bis 16er Zylinder mit seltenem Zugang)
2) wie (1), zusätzlich redundantes Iso-Sonder-Schieberventil mit Stellungüberwachung durch Schaltkontakt (für Automaten mit größerer Gefährdung, Das Iso-Ventil wegen anderer Baufornm wie das Zuschaltventil wegen diversitäter Redundanz und anderem Testprinzip)
3) wie oben, aber statt ISO-Ventil redundanter Festo-Ventilblock "sicheres Entlasten" Kat 3/PL=d, da sind zwei NM1-Ventile drin + Testung durch pneumatische Logik (für Maschinen mit kurzzyklischem Eingriff und sehr gefährliche Automaten) 
4) Pressensicherheitsvetil Herion Norgreen oder Ross wennn PL=e benötigt

Das sichere Zuschaltventil MS6-SV nehmen wir generell nicht, hat sich nicht bewährt, da bei Maschinen mit Handbeladung o.ä. fast immer Drücke vorhanden sind die man gerne auch bei offener Tür hätte (Schutztürzylinder, vakuumsauger etc) und meist mehrere separat schaltbare Sicherheitsbereiche vorhanden sind. Dh. der höchste PL wird für das kurzzyklische Abschalten, nicht für das Zuschaltventil bei Nothalt benötigt. Das braucht meiner Erfahrung nach meist nur PL=c. 
Einen PL=e bekomme ich mit dem normalen Zuschaltventil + Sicherheitsventikombi aus 2 Schieberventilen auch....


----------



## jabba (31 Mai 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir verwenden für sicherheitsrelevante Pneumatikschaltungen z.Zt. dieses Ventil mit Stellungsabfrage als "Hauptventil" oder "redundantem" Ventil.
> 
> ...




Wie hast du die denn verschaltet ?

Ich hatte zwei in Reihe und die Rückführung der Ini's in den Rückführkreis des PNOZ gelegt. Nach einiger Zeit waren beide Ini's von Festo defekt und hatten immer geschaltet. Das konnte ich nicht mit der SPS abfangen, die die Dinger ja direkt am PNOZ hingen.
Kannst du mir da mal deine Schaltung zeigen.


----------



## Safety (31 Mai 2011)

Hallo Jabba,
  hier ist ganz wichtig das die Sensoren keine Zwangsgeführten sind und somit kann es auch zu einem Zustand kommen das das Ventil ein ist und der Schalter auch. Hier muss man jetzt um den Diagnosedeckungsgrad zu erreichen eine Plausibilitätsprüfung durchführen bedeutet Ventil ein Schalter aus und umgekehrt und das bei jedem Schalten ansonsten erkennt man nicht das versagen.
  Dann kann man von einem DC 99% ausgehen wenn auch noch darauf reagiert wird.


----------



## jabba (31 Mai 2011)

Hallo Safety,

hab mir diese Schaltung bei einem Kunden "abgekuckt" und bin genau daran mit meinem DC gescheitert. Der Kunde wo ich das gesehen hat ist schon sehr auf Sicherheit bedacht und kam auf die Lösung da das Festo Sicherheitsventil ja nur 500000 Schaltspiele hat. Nach meiner Meinung müßte ich da einen andern Schalter dran haben, z.B. 1S1Ö den könnte ich dann abfragen.


----------



## Safety (31 Mai 2011)

Hallo Jabba, also das MS6-SV ist eigensicher und benötigt keine Dignose von aussen.
Wenn es jetzt Ventile mit Stellungsabfrage sind musst Du es wie oben von mir beschrieben prüfen sonst wird ein Versagen nicht erkannt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Mai 2011)

Hat von euch den schon einmal jemand das MS6-SV verbaut, ich hatte das 
mal in einer anlage und hatte nur Theater damit, obwohl druckeinstellung
und Verschaltung IO waren, schaltete es sporadisch nicht durch.


----------



## Safety (31 Mai 2011)

Hallo Helmut,
ich habe einige Kunden die es Verbaut haben die hatten keine mir bekannten Probleme. Aber es hab da wohl am Anfang ein paar Probleme die wohl jetzt behoben sind.


----------



## Tommi (31 Mai 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Wie hast du die denn verschaltet ?
> 
> Ich hatte zwei in Reihe und die Rückführung der Ini's in den Rückführkreis des PNOZ gelegt. Nach einiger Zeit waren beide Ini's von Festo defekt und hatten immer geschaltet. Das konnte ich nicht mit der SPS abfangen, die die Dinger ja direkt am PNOZ hingen.
> Kannst du mir da mal deine Schaltung zeigen.


 
Hallo Jabba,

die Reedkontakte haben wir bis jetzt auf die Standard-S7 gelegt und das
dann als Testkanal für Kat.2 deklariert. Aber ich habe ja im Forum gelernt, daß das nach 13849 nicht mehr geht :sm9: (100mal höhere Testrate als Schaltrate)
Bei unseren Neuanlagen kommen die Kontakte auf F-Eingänge der S7. Die abschließende Bewertung mit Sistema steht noch aus.

An PNOZe haben wir die Reedkontakte noch nie angeschlossen. 
(Wir hatten schon mal Probleme mit PSEN-Türschaltern am PNOZ)

In der SPS wird dann die von Safety genannte Plausibilitätsprüfung durchgeführt.

Wenn der Kontakt ein richtiger mit dem Kolben zwangsgeführter potentialfreier Kontakt wäre, fände ich das auch besser. 

Gruß
Tommi

PS: Ich finde es super, welches Wissen über dieses Thema hier im Forum ist. :s12:


----------



## StructuredTrash (31 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hat von euch den schon einmal jemand das MS6-SV verbaut, ich hatte das
> mal in einer anlage und hatte nur Theater damit, obwohl druckeinstellung
> und Verschaltung IO waren, schaltete es sporadisch nicht durch.


Das Problem habe ich auch bei anderen Schnellentlüftern von Festo, und zwar dann, wenn beim Einschalten zu viele Leitungen offen sind. Unsere Pneumatikexperten schliessen auch Dauerluftverbraucher gern hinter dem Schnellentlüfter an und wundern sich anschliessend.

Speziell beim MS6-SV finde ich nicht so toll, dass es fehlenden Eingangsdruck als eigenen Fehler wertet, den man nur durch Aus-/Einschalten der Steuerspannung quittieren kann. Wenn man vor dem MS6-SV noch ein weiteres Ventil hat, um z. B. für Wartungszwecke auch die Steuerhilfsluft wegzuschalten, erfordert das zusätzlichen Beschaltungsaufwand für das MS6-SV.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Mai 2011)

Hallo StructuredTrash,
also wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, ist es so wenn beim Einschalten zuviel
Luft abgenommen wird das Ventil auf Störung geht. Da ich keine Ahnung von
Pneumatik habe, kannst du einen Laien erklären wie Mann das Problemm
löst, wenn ich zb ein zweites Ventil dahinter schalte, bleibt dann die ganze
Sache dann auch noch sicher oder hat Festo das Problemm erkannt und die
Auswertung geändert, so wie Safty erklärte?


----------



## StructuredTrash (1 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo StructuredTrash,
> also wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, ist es so wenn beim Einschalten zuviel
> Luft abgenommen wird das Ventil auf Störung geht. Da ich keine Ahnung von
> Pneumatik habe, kannst du einen Laien erklären wie Mann das Problemm
> ...


Wenn das MS6-SV nicht durchschaltet und dabei einen Fehler meldet, hat das wohl eine andere Ursache. Vielleicht ein Problem mit dem Eingangsdruck, so wie bei meiner Anwendung. Bei meiner Anlage sitzt vor dem MS6-SV ein weiteres Ventil, dass erst nach Hochlauf der SPS einschaltet. Ich habe dann das Einschalten der MS6-SV-Versorgungsspannung gegenüber dem Einschalten des ersten Ventils um 2s verzögert,danach war Ruhe.

Um einem zu hohen Luftverbrauch beim Belüften zu begegnen, habe ich auch schon an ein Absperrventil gedacht. Ist aber nicht ohne, da dieses Ventil auch Bestandteil der Sicherheitsfunktion wäre. Es muss ja sichergestellt werden, dass es im normalen Betrieb offen ist.
Bislang bevorzuge ich eine Behelfslösung:
Schlauch vom Schnellentlüfter-Ausgang abziehen, Daumen auf den Ausgang und Einschalten. Wobei der Daumen natürlich auch den PLr erfüllen muss.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Juni 2011)

StructuredTrash schrieb:


> Bislang bevorzuge ich eine Behelfslösung:
> Schlauch vom Schnellentlüfter-Ausgang abziehen, Daumen auf den Ausgang und Einschalten. Wobei der Daumen natürlich auch den PLr erfüllen muss.


 
Das ist blöd, ich bewege mich in der Holzbearbeitung, da schneiden sich
die Tischler üblicherweise den Daumen an der Kreissäge ab


----------



## JesperMP (1 Juni 2011)

Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> Wir haben eigentlich 4 Varianten für das Entlüften
> 
> 2) wie (1), zusätzlich redundantes Iso-Sonder-Schieberventil mit Stellungüberwachung durch Schaltkontakt (für Automaten mit größerer Gefährdung, Das Iso-Ventil wegen anderer Baufornm wie das Zuschaltventil wegen diversitäter Redundanz und anderem Testprinzip)
> 
> 3) wie oben, aber statt ISO-Ventil redundanter Festo-Ventilblock "sicheres Entlasten" Kat 3/PL=d, da sind zwei NM1-Ventile drin + Testung durch pneumatische Logik (für Maschinen mit kurzzyklischem Eingriff und sehr gefährliche Automaten)


Hallo Andreas.

Deine Variante 2 und eventuell 3 wäre interessant für mich.

Welche Sicherheitrelais verwendet man wenn man das Signal von ein Druckschalter testet ? Wegen den Zeit für den Druckauf und abbau kann man wohl kein normalen Sicherheitsrelais verwenden ?
Und ist es eine spezielle Sicherheits-Druckschalter, oder ein normale aber plombiertes Druckschalter, oder ?

Meine Maschine braucht nur seltene Zugang.


----------



## StructuredTrash (1 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Das ist blöd, ich bewege mich in der Holzbearbeitung, da schneiden sich
> die Tischler üblicherweise den Daumen an der Kreissäge ab


Was den Arbeitsplatz des Betriebs-Schlossers oder -Elektrikers dann etwas sicherer macht.
Dieses Leiden ist in unserer Gegend ja weit verbreitet. Aber sind, zumindest im Industriebereich, Kreissägen auch heute noch so gemeingefährlich?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Juni 2011)

StructuredTrash schrieb:


> Aber sind, zumindest im Industriebereich, Kreissägen auch heute noch so gemeingefährlich?


 
Sie schneiden erbarmungslos alles durch, egal ob Holz oder Finger 

Deshalb verstehe ich ab und zu den Hipe um den ganzen Maschinen-
richtlinien nicht, klar müssen Maschinen sicher sein. Aber hat sich hier 
jemand einen Kreissäge angeschaut, da laufen die Sägeblätter frei
zugänglich ohne Schutzzaun, Sicherheitslichtschranke oder irgend etwas
anderes. Der Bediener schiebt ein Stück Holz an ein Sägeblatt im Abstand
von ein paar "cm"  vorbei.
Diese Maschinen besitzen maximal ein Not-Aus, im übrigen gibt es an 
Kreissägen noch ganz andere gefahren, wie z.b. Wegschleudern des
Werkstückes oder wenn kleine Leisten geschnitten werden, das diese
wie Pfeile vom Sägeblatt beschleunigt werden können und durch einen
Menschen wie Butter gehen. So etwas wissen die wenigsten Heimwerker.

Heimwerker ist ein Thema, diese Gefählichen "Fingerab-Maschinen" bekommt
mann in jeden Baumarkt und darf von jeden Laien bedient werden. Da 
verlegt der Papa mal Abends zu Hause Pakett und der 3 jährige Sohn spielt
an der Kreissäge rum während der Papa sich mal ein Bier aus dem Keller holt.

Für mich ist das Verkehrte Welt....


----------



## Tommi (1 Juni 2011)

Hallo Helmut,

da hast Du recht. Ein weiteres Beispiel sind Bahnsteige.

Aber Du musst die Maschinenrichtlinie trotzdem anwenden.

Das ist ja auch nicht verkehrt. Wir können froh sein, dass wir 
als Arbeitnehmer an komplexen Anlagen so gut geschützt sind.

Der Aufwand ist nur teilweise hart an der Grenze, z.B. manche
Wahrscheinlichkeitsbetrachtungen bei der 13849...

Man hat ne gute technische Lösung, aber der PL reicht noch nicht
und man kann alles in die Tonne treten. 

Ich bin auch manchmal hin- und hergerissen

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## JesperMP (14 Juni 2011)

Ich finde es überraschend das diese einfache Schaltung [siehe Anhang] ist nicht zu finden in Festo's Handbuch.
Es sollte nach meine Meinung bis Kategorie 3 reichen, wenn Q1 sein eigene Steuerkanal von Sicherheitsrelais hat, Q2-Q5 haben ein andere Steuerkanal.
Es braucht 2 gemeinsame Fehler wenn die Sicherheit fehlschlagen soll.

In Festo's Handbuch auf Seite 36 gibt es eine ähnliche Bespielschaltplan.
Aber in diese Beispiel gibt es ein spezielle Entlüftung über Rückschlagventile. Es bedeutet das man muss überall eine Leitung ziehen muss zurück zum Entlüftungsventil (WV3 in das Festo Diagramm) nur für diese Entlüftung. Das ist etwas aufwendig wenn die Machine ist recht gross und bewegt sich hin und her. Ich habe ein grossen Distanz von Q1, bis Q2-Q5.

Kann ich die "einfachere" Variante verwenden, oder nicht ?


----------



## Tommi (14 Juni 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Kann ich die "einfachere" Variante verwenden, oder nicht ?


 
Hallo Jesper,

also wenn Du für Q1 ein Ventil mit Stellungsabfrage verwendest,
würde ich Dir gundsätzlich zustimmen.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=335066&postcount=12

Bei Q1 merkst Du nicht, wenn es z.B. bei NOT-HALT nicht in die Grundstellung geht.
Bei den anderen Ventilen merkst Du ein Versagen, weil dadurch die Anlage
nicht mehr funktioniert.

Wie hoch dann der Performancelevel genau ist, müsste man mit
Sistema ermitteln.

Du kannst für Q2/Q3 sowie Q4/Q5 auch je ein 5/3-Wege Ventil mit entlüfteter Mittelstellung verwenden. 

Gruß
Tommi

PS: Vielleicht noch einen Druckschalter einbauen und abfragen, weil die Ventilabfrage ist kein sicherer Kontakt


----------



## Tommi (14 Juni 2011)

Jesper, mir fällt gerade noch ein:

Du brauchst eine "Langsame Einschaltbelüftung" in der Zuluft,
sonst knallen Dir die Zylinder beim Wiederbelüften in die Endlagen,
weil kein Gegendruck mehr im System ist.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Andreas Koenig (14 Juni 2011)

Fragen:
wie testest Du Q1?  Wenn Q2-5 funktionieren krigst Du einen Fehler in Q1 nicht mit. Da könntest Du z.b. ein Sonder-Isoventil mit Stellungsabfrage nehmen. Druckschalter oder Kolbenstangeninis gehen, aber nur wenn Du Q1 und Q2...5 im Rahmen eines Testzyklus versetzt schaltest.

Durch Entlasten der Ventile Q2...5 werden die Zylinder drucklos, können aber auch nicht mehr bremsen, wenn eine Masse angehoben oder in Bewegung ist, kann auch Probleme machen.

Ob die Funktion von Q2...5 durch den Prozess getestet wird, müsste geprüft werden (bei großen Zylindern mit im Verhältnis großer Kolbenstange vor allem, der Zylinder fährt ggf. allein über die Kolbenstangenflächen wenn er stark überdimensioniert ist und die Differenzkraft groß genug. Dann könnte das Versagen von Q2...Q5 nur teils erkannt werden.

Dann ist es auch etwas unsicher, was beim Wiederanlauf in Zwischenstellung passierert. auf jeden Fall würde ich da beide Seiten erst mal mit Druck beaufschlagen, sonst können die Zylinder in die Endlage knallen. 

Fazit: ein PL=d könnte erreichbar sein, hängt aber stark von den Bedingungen ab. Problem ist vor allem der Diagnosedeckungsgrad...

Hinzu kommt: die Betätigungsventile Q2...5  werden bei jedem Verfahren des Zylinders angesteuert. Das kann Probleme mit dem B10-Wert geben (je nach Zykluszeit der Ventile und des B10 Wertes des konkreten Ventils, bei Festo muss man halt schauen NM1 oder NM2-Ventile haben große B10-Werte. Andere Hersteller geben gleich garnix an und man muss mit den 12 Mio B10 "gute Ingenieurpraxis" rechen --> das wird schnell knapp.
Vor allem bei kurzzyklischem Betätigen der Betätigungsventile sollte man die wegen dem B10 nciht für die Sicherheit nehmen...

Du brauchst 5 Ventile, ich 4 (2 Iso-Sperrventile im Sicherheitsblock, je 1 Fahrventil pro Zylinder), den festo-Block krigst du aber PL=d zertifiziert

Gruss Anderas


----------



## JesperMP (15 Juni 2011)

Tommi schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Q1 merkst Du nicht, wenn es z.B. bei NOT-HALT nicht in die Grundstellung geht.
> Bei den anderen Ventilen merkst Du ein Versagen, weil dadurch die Anlage
> nicht mehr funktioniert.


Ist das nicht dasselbe bei Festo's Beispiel ?
Ein Fehler in Festo's Beispiel bei den Ventil WV3 wird nicht erkannt.
Eigentlich finde ich meinen Vorschlag ist wie 2 Schütze in Reihe, ohne Rückmeldung. Es ist eine "einfache" 2-Kanal Sicherheit ohne Rückmeldung. Das geht auch bis Kat 3. 
Die Unterschied ist das bei Pneumatik kann Luftdruck gespeichert werden. Aber mein Vorschlag und Festo's Vorschlag sind nich unterschiedlich auf diesen Punkt. 



			
				Tommi schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst für Q2/Q3 sowie Q4/Q5 auch je ein 5/3-Wege Ventil mit entlüfteter Mittelstellung verwenden.


Verstehe ich, aber es gibt wohl kein Prinzipielle Unterschied zu getrennte 3/2-Wege Ventile, oder ?



			
				Tommi schrieb:
			
		

> Du brauchst eine "Langsame Einschaltbelüftung" in der Zuluft,
> sonst knallen Dir die Zylinder beim Wiederbelüften in die Endlagen,
> weil kein Gegendruck mehr im System ist.





			
				Andreas Koenig schrieb:
			
		

> Dann ist es auch etwas unsicher, was beim Wiederanlauf in Zwischenstellung passierert. auf jeden Fall würde ich da beide Seiten erst mal mit Druck beaufschlagen, sonst können die Zylinder in die Endlage knallen.


Das ist wohl ein Problem für der Maschine, und nicht für die Sicherheit, oder ?
Das Problem bei den Zwischenstellung haben wir gelöst mit eine Kurzzeitige dobbelt-aktiviereung, um beide Seiten von eine Zylinder mit Luft zu füllen. Es ist nicht pefekt, wegen den Unterschied von die Areal auf die zwei Seiten von den Stempel, aber besser als nichts.  



			
				Andreas Koenig schrieb:
			
		

> Hinzu kommt: die Betätigungsventile Q2...5 werden bei jedem Verfahren des Zylinders angesteuert. Das kann Probleme mit dem B10-Wert geben (je nach Zykluszeit der Ventile und des B10 Wertes des konkreten Ventils, bei Festo muss man halt schauen NM1 oder NM2-Ventile haben große B10-Werte. Andere Hersteller geben gleich garnix an und man muss mit den 12 Mio B10 "gute Ingenieurpraxis" rechen --> das wird schnell knapp.


Das wird kein Problem sein. Das System haben eine sehr niedrige Zyklus. Zirka einmal pro 15 Minuten.
Und in vergleich zu Festo's Vorschlag ist wohl kein Unterschied, oder ?



			
				Tommi schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht noch einen Druckschalter einbauen und abfragen, weil die Ventilabfrage ist kein sicherer Kontakt


Es wurde mich interessieren. 
Wegen den Zeit für Druck-auf und -abbbau braucht man wohl ein Sicherheitsrelais das dafür geeignet ist. Kennst du ein Typ ?


----------



## Tommi (15 Juni 2011)

Hallo Jesper,



> Ist das nicht dasselbe bei Festo's Beispiel ?
> Ein Fehler in Festo's Beispiel bei den Ventil WV3 wird nicht erkannt.
> Eigentlich finde ich meinen Vorschlag ist wie 2 Schütze in Reihe, ohne Rückmeldung. Es ist eine "einfache" 2-Kanal Sicherheit ohne Rückmeldung. Das geht auch bis Kat 3.
> Die Unterschied ist das bei Pneumatik kann Luftdruck gespeichert werden. Aber mein Vorschlag und Festo's Vorschlag sind nich unterschiedlich auf diesen Punkt.


 
Also, wenn Du mich fragst, ich würde Dir ein Ventil mit Ventilüberwachung für Kat.3 empfehlen. Bei Schützen machen wir das bei Kat.3 ja auch.
Festo übernimmt bestimmt keine Haftung für ihre Schaltung. 

Kat.3= "Eine Anhäufung von unbekannten Fehlern kann zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion führen", das ist auslegbar.



> Verstehe ich, aber es gibt wohl kein Prinzipielle Unterschied zu getrennte 3/2-Wege Ventile, oder ?


es gibt keine prinzipiellen Unterschiede



> Das ist wohl ein Problem für der Maschine, und nicht für die Sicherheit, oder ?


kommt auf den Einzelfall an, wenn dadurch die ganze Maschine auf Dauer instabil wird... 



> Das Problem bei den Zwischenstellung haben wir gelöst mit eine Kurzzeitige dobbelt-aktiviereung, um beide Seiten von eine Zylinder mit Luft zu füllen. Es ist nicht pefekt, wegen den Unterschied von die Areal auf die zwei Seiten von den Stempel, aber besser als nichts.


wenn es funktioniert, ist das OK, das kann man aus der Ferne nicht entscheiden. Wie sagt man, "viele Wege führen nach Rom". ;-)



> Es wurde mich interessieren.
> Wegen den Zeit für Druck-auf und -abbbau braucht man wohl ein Sicherheitsrelais das dafür geeignet ist. Kennst du ein Typ ?


Also wenn Du kein überwachtes Ventil hast, solltest Du mindestens einen Druckschalter verwenden.

Bzgl. des Schaltgerätes: das PNOZmulti kann das(siehe Anhang).
Gibt es nicht auch genügend Hardware-Schaltgeräte ohne Zeitüberwachung? Insbesondere ältere Modelle.

Gruß und viel Erfolg :s12:
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (15 Juni 2011)

...ich habe noch eine Schaltung, mit entsperrbaren Rückschlagventilen.
Das verbessert die Situation beim Belüften vielleicht, wenn die Zylinder nicht zwingend entlüftet werden müssen.

Vielleicht ist das was für Dich, ist einfach einzubauen ohne neue Schläuche. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Andreas Koenig (15 Juni 2011)

ist auch unsere Standardlösung für schnellen Stop, wenn ich den unbedingt brauche (z.B. wegen Lichtvorhang) oder mit nur einem Rückschlagventil als ein Kanal zum Hochhalten von weniger gefährlichen Massen. Nachteil ist aber eben dass die Luft eingesperrt bleibt, muss konkret geprüft werden, ob das ein Risiko ist. Bei größeren Zylindern (pneumat. Schiebetische, Handlings-X-Achsen u.ä. hinter Schutztür vermeide ich das und entlaste lieber komplett. Bei realistischen Zugangszeiten von >>1 Sekunde ist das auch kein Problem....


----------



## Safety (15 Juni 2011)

Hallo, 
es gibt eine Ventilkombi von Festo die zum sicheren Reversieren gedacht ist und kann laut Festo Mitarbeiter auch zum Entlüften benutzt werden. Die zwei Ventile sind mit Stellungsüberwachung und müssen entsprechend ausgewertet werden. Aber hier ist nichts mit Über und Unterdruck Überwachung und langsamen Belüften. Wenn der B10d Wert des MS6-SV das Problem sein sollte dann gibt es auch eine Ventilkombi die auf einer Platte aufgebaut ist und einen höheren B10d Wert hat. Ich komme zurzeit nicht an meinen Rechner kann Dir am Wochenende was dazu schreiben.


----------



## JesperMP (15 Juni 2011)

Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> Nachteil ist aber eben dass die Luft eingesperrt bleibt, muss konkret geprüft werden, ob das ein Risiko ist.


Um genau das sind wir hier im Firma einig. Wenn Mechaniker in gefährlichen Beriech eintritt, darf kein Energie gespeichert werden.
Wenn es Luftdruck auf beide Seiten von Zylinder ist, und das Schlauch auf eine Seite entfernt wird ? ZACK !


----------



## Tommi (15 Juni 2011)

Jesper, Du bist vor Ort und Du entscheidest, was Du machst.

Deine Entscheidung ist mit Sicherheit nicht falsch!!!!! :s12:

Goodnight
Tommi


----------



## SchneiderCC (10 Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt krame ich nochmals dieses alte Thema raus weil es ganz gut zu meinem Problem passt. 
ein Kunde hat bei einer Anlage (Baujahr 2010) bei einer BWS bei einer Nachlaufzeimessung bemängelt, dass ein vertikaler Zylinder nicht schnell genug gestoppt wird. Er wird aber drucklos geschaltet und das drucklose schwerkraftbedingte ausfahren des Zylinders ist ungefährlich. möchte ich auch ungerne ändern da man dadurch kein Problem mit eingeklemmten Personen oder verbleibendem Druck im System usw. hat. Da aber die Messaufbauten die ich kenne bei einer Nachlaufzeitmessung nur das stoppen einer Bewegung berücksichtigen und nicht das drucklos schalten meine Frage: Wie kann ich zeigen, dass die Anlage trotzdem sicher ist?


----------



## Safety (11 Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
lese die DIN EN ISO 13855 Anhang B.


----------

